# Eastern DJ Hub Service Question



## RMBSlayer50 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi!

I have a 2008 Eastern Night Train and need to replace the rear sprocket on the freewheel. I could not find any information online about the Eastern hubs that came on the bike and Eastern's website does not have any manuals that I could find.

I need to get the front plate off the freewheel to replace the sprocket but the freewheel does not have any locations where a typical spanner or cassette tool would fit into and I don't think it is one of the destructive disassembly type freewheels?

See below pics. Is the front outer plate merely a press fit? I want to ensure it is before wrenching on it. Does anyone have any documentation that cover these hubs or knows how to free the cog from the freewheel?































?

Much appreciated!


----------



## RMBSlayer50 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Refreshing Open Question*

Opening thread up again for feedback...



RMBSlayer50 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have a 2008 Eastern Night Train and need to replace the rear sprocket on the freewheel. I could not find any information online about the Eastern hubs that came on the bike and Eastern's website does not have any manuals that I could find.
> 
> ...


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

I can't quite tell what's going on there.

At first I thought you were talking about a metric freewheel. Like this:
https://www.amazon.com/Odyssey-BMX-free-hub-sprocket/dp/B009GIBNS0

But, this is a cassette hub, right?

A lot of BMX cassette hubs use a one-piece driver--so you replace the whole driver if you want a different number of teeth on the cog.

PROFILE CASSETTE ONE PIECE HUB DRIVERS - Albe's BMX

Parts

Is your hub like this one?








rear hubs willing to take pegs? | Ridemonkey Forums

Eastern MTB Cassette Hub 14mm | Brink Distribution


----------

